# Wolf Hunting in Utah 2013?



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

On the RAC agendas coming up will be a proposal to set a fee of $20 for residents and $80 for non-reseidents to buy a wolf tag in 2013. The proposal caps wolf permits for residents at 200 and non-residents at 20. The purpose of course for this action is to help big game species.

I suspect this is more than likely an action to get something on the books "just in case" and not necessarily the state conceding that wolves are well established in Utah. But just thought I'd share.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What is the incentive for waiting and applying for a tag? Why not just go out and get yourself one right now?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I would love to hunt wolf! It would be nice to not have to drive up to Idaho or Montana for a hunt. Though the odds would be low for getting the tag if they end up creating this hunt.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bears Butt said:


> What is the incentive for waiting and applying for a tag? Why not just go out and get yourself one right now?


Just make sure you keep a shovel close at hand...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I think it may be more of a move to inform the Federalies that wolves aren't under their jurisdiction in Utah. Now, our next move is to get them recognized by Boone & Crockett and Pope & Young so we can charge big money for trophies!!!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Bears Butt said:


> What is the incentive for waiting and applying for a tag? Why not just go out and get yourself one right now?


Well I'm in a situation where I have to play by the rules and encourage others to do the same.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I thought the area of the state North of I-80 and East of I-15 was open to shooting wolves. Am I wrong?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Bears Butt said:


> I thought the area of the state North of I-80 and East of I-15 was open to shooting wolves. Am I wrong?


Perhaps...I haven't heard that though.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The map did not show when I pasted this up just now, but go to the link and you can see the map of the delisted area in Utah.

Are wolves on the Endangered Species List?

Yes and no. For many years, wolves in the northern Rocky Mountains have been on and off the Endangered Species List. In April 2011, the U.S. Congress intervened and permanently delisted wolves, officially removing them from the Endangered Species List in parts of western states, including a small portion of northern Utah. The delisted zone (highlighted on the map) is the only area where the State of Utah has authority to manage or kill wolves. In the rest of the state, wolves are still considered an endangered species and fall under federal control.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/index.php? ... ould-know-


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

EDIT: The language is a bit confusing. I do not interpret this as anybody can shoot a wolf at any time in this zone. The state however does have the authority to do so. That's how I'm reading it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I read it that way too. But that area grows some mighty big coyotes. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

bullsnot said:


> Bears Butt said:
> 
> 
> > What is the incentive for waiting and applying for a tag? Why not just go out and get yourself one right now?
> ...


IM NOT :mrgreen:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Now you're talking. Just wonderin though, how do you score trophy wolves? Will any LE areas be set aside for us that value the taking of a "quality" wolf? Governors tags?? Will the conservation group "Defenders of Wildlife" get some "conservation" tags to sell at their next banquet...I mean, if the Elk Federation gets elk tags, isn't it fair that these guys get wolf tags....fair's fair. Oh well, just a few thoughts.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

At least the youth might have a shot (for a limited time) at one of the LE tags. Can I just go up and shoot that poor wolf at Hogle Zoo? I feel bad for that thing every time I go.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Now you're talking. Just wonderin though, how do you score trophy wolves? Will any LE areas be set aside for us that value the taking of a "quality" wolf? Governors tags?? Will the conservation group "Defenders of Wildlife" get some "conservation" tags to sell at their next banquet...I mean, if the Elk Federation gets elk tags, isn't it fair that these guys get wolf tags....fair's fair. Oh well, just a few thoughts.


It's probably time to do a wolf survey. We need to ask folks what is more important to them......getting out and hunting wolves or would they rather sit home a few years into between hunts for chance at a longer tailed wolf?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Now you're talking. Just wonderin though, how do you score trophy wolves? Length and width of skull, same as cougars and bears! Will any LE areas be set aside for us that value the taking of a "quality" wolf? Probably same as cougar and bear!  Governors tags?? And Sportsman, Convention, Conservation, Depredation! Will the conservation group "Defenders of Wildlife" get some "conservation" tags to sell at their next banquet...I mean, if the Elk Federation gets elk tags, isn't it fair that these guys get wolf tags....fair's fair. No, because the tags are given to be used to control the wolf population, again, the same as cougars and bears. However, they would be allowed to participate in the drawings and auctions of other conservation groups. Oh well, just a few thoughts.


I'm responding, partially in jest, but wouldn't it be a hoot if this kind of program were enacted?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe someone should start a new sportsmans group and then they would get their own allotment of tags to sell and make money. Let's say the name would be "Sportmen For Utah Wolf Erradication" (SFUWE)! :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I know this is in all fun but...IMO they should have the same regulations as coyotes do, with bounties as well.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I know this is in all fun but...IMO they should have the same regulations as coyotes do, with bounties as well.


Bingo! We have a winner.


----------

